# Utah trophy



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Kind of surprised to find this guy head through the blocks! After shooting hundreds maybe even a thousand commons here in Utah, this is only my second Barrows, and the first one that was decoyed, and my first anywhere from a layout. 
So, after picking the guns back up again, I've decided to continue my goal of hunting and having mounted one of all 32 species of North American ducks. I've got 6 mounts left from the original 50 that I had, and 3 species at the taxidermist right now. Add this guy and I'll be back up to 10.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's going to make a nice mount. I love goldeneyes, buffleheads and Harliquins. 


PS, you need a new jacket.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

What do you mean? That is my new one....

I love divers too. For the longest time I considered myself a diver hunter. Still nothing like a good diver shoot!

Later Kev


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Little ringer shoot, back in the day...

Best diver limit ever, first year you could shoot 2 cans!



Later, Kev


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice pile of Ringers, and nice Barrows too! There's a spot that I like to watch that has a small flock of Barrows that return every year, 5 years ago there were 5 or 6 nice Barrows drakes there and every year there have been a few more. This year there are about 30 Barrows total with about 10 prime drakes with them. I've never run across one in a legal shooting area though. That will be an awesome mount!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I've got pictures of the first dam bunch too. Been watching those myself for about 5 or 6 years. 
There is always a couple by the bridge by the benson dock, but they get shot up pretty good. The drakes dont last long.



Later,
Kev


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome back Kev!! I should have hit you for this king trip I put together.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks! My own personal King is one of the three at the taxidermist right now. Somehow he escaped harm, in the great freezer defrosting of 2012! 
I'm trying to put together an east coast hunt for late next season. Hopefully to get 3 more "list" birds off the list. 
Good luck in St. Paul!!
Later,
Kev


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a nice Barrows drake swimming around an open spot at Ogden Bay this year after the first freeze. I never took the shot since it's a diver. It was just outside of a kill shot, swimming around with a group of coot. I was afraid of wounding it and having it dive under, never to be seen again. Maybe he found his way over to Kev's decoys. :shock:


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice! I love barrows! Love the pics!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

The boys added another one today! I've taken a few Canvasbacks over the years and still have the first one I took, mounted in my office.
This one isn't too bad and it's the boys first so it's going on the wall too!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats. that going to make a nice mount.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Really good to see you back at it kev!!! I still owe you one big time man! Whether you think so or not! One if the true good guys here folks!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Canvasback is the only duck cooler than the pintail in my opinion.

Nice to see you getting out, Kev!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Agreed! Canvasbacks have been my all time favorite, ever since the first time I saw that unmistakable profile swing through the blocks!
That said I'm a sucker for any fully plumed drake. I'm afraid I've been bit by that bug again, now I'm itching to get that collection done. Only 6 left!!
Later, 
Kev


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

A few of my favorites


----------

